# Crescent



## westsailpat (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi , I think this is a amusing little tool ,  but actually I use it a lot . I think it might have been some kind of promo type of thing . Anyhow for your amusement here it is in all it's glory . By the way it's a Crescent . So I would say it's a double open end adjustable Crescent wrench .


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 26, 2016)

Ah a double knuckle buster.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 26, 2016)

YOU can get them twice as tight


----------



## dlane (Mar 26, 2016)

One side is metric


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 26, 2016)

WHICH END IS LEFT HANDED ?


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 27, 2016)

RIMSPOKE said:


> WHICH END IS LEFT HANDED ?


Yes.


----------



## BGHansen (Mar 27, 2016)

One end for tightening, other for loosening?

Bruce


----------



## wawoodman (Mar 27, 2016)

Now you can round off nuts and bolt heads twice as fast!


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 27, 2016)

IT DOES MAKE LIFE SIMPLER FOR MECHANICALLY INEPT PEOPLE 
WHO DON'T KNOW WHICH END OF THE WRENCH TO USE .  

HOWEVER , THEY ARE STILL ON THEIR OWN FOR TIGHTENING & LOOSENING .


----------



## Eddyde (Mar 27, 2016)

I've seen those a few times at yard sales etc, never bought one though as I already have too many adjustable wrenches.


----------



## oldboy1950 (Mar 27, 2016)

that is a highly collectable wrench.
i would love to find one at a yard sale.


Eddyde said:


> I've seen those a few times at yard sales etc, never bought one though as I already have too many adjustable wrenches.


----------



## Eddyde (Mar 27, 2016)

oldboy1950 said:


> that is a highly collectable wrench.
> i would love to find one at a yard sale.


Yeah I just looked on eBay, some ridiculous prices are being asked for those double headers... wish I had picked them up when I had a chance.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Mar 27, 2016)

I also wish I could find one. It would be handy in the carry bag or motorcycle bag.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 30, 2016)

Adjustable wrench is the least used tool I own. The right size wrench is the only way. If I run across a nut or bolt a size I don't have. You guessed it time to buy another tool.


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 30, 2016)

I stumbled across this thread and am amazed because I have one of those wrenchs..
I got it from my grandfathers toolbox!  So I'd never sell it but now I'm curious as to their values.
where did you guys see these prices?


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 30, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...S0&_nkw=double+ended+crescent+wrench&_sacat=0


----------



## Micke S (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm using adjustable wrenches a lot aside with high quality fixed wrenches. They are far better than the reputation, which may originate from people that have used mistreated wrenches in the past or the wrong size for the application. A good wrench has a larger grip surface than many fixed wrenches and can be adjusted very close to the head dimension without lash.

So I've gathered a few during the years and take care of them. The primary use is for medium and large size nuts and bolts. It is also convenient to have a 4" and a 6" or 8" in the motorcycle tool pouch.

Here is a description of 6 generations of Bahco wrenches. http://skiftnyckeln.blogspot.se/ The favorite is the so called Ergo-Wrench from mid 80's. The picture shows most of the ones I have.


----------



## westsailpat (Apr 3, 2016)

Great reply's guys , thanks . I love this poster , and I need one of those pins .
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1953-AD-Cre...862250?hash=item4860834a2a:g:vCIAAOxyRhBS5Xsj


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 3, 2016)

I bet yaw don't have one of these in your collection.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm a J H Williams man with real adjustable wrenches!  I have all of "Super Adjustable" one's from 4" all the way up to this 18" that belonged to my grandpa.  It saw work in the oilfields of South Texas back before I was born or may be in diapers, right at 60 years old.


----------



## stupoty (Apr 3, 2016)

Micke S said:


> I'm using adjustable wrenches a lot aside with high quality fixed wrenches. They are far better than the reputation, which may originate from people that have used mistreated wrenches in the past or the wrong size for the application. A good wrench has a larger grip surface than many fixed wrenches and can be adjusted very close to the head dimension without lash.
> 
> So I've gathered a few during the years and take care of them. The primary use is for medium and large size nuts and bolts. It is also convenient to have a 4" and a 6" or 8" in the motorcycle tool pouch.
> 
> ...



Mmmm, bahco wrench.

You need the one with the reversable serated jaw  it comes in handy from time to time and maybe the super thin jaw version too. Ah ha ha always more tools to get.

I got asked why I had spent so much on adjustable wrenches at a work place, I replied "because I bought ones that arn't total s@*t" they saw the logic in it.

Stuart


----------

